# Vitus 979 frame?



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I m looking to build a classic bike and wondering if this frame on ebay would be any good or worth the pricetag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Racing-Bike-Fra...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

thanks ALL!!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

i love mine. silky sweet ride and very fine handling framesets. tho these bikes had a reputation for being flexy, my experience sez it's not an issue in the small sizes.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Sure, why not. IF you get the bid for a reasonable price you'll be riding a nice frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I like mine too


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

If it was "stiff enough" for Sean Kelly, it should certainly be stiff enough for us mere mortals.

By the way, Caterham, that is stone beautiful. Yours isn't so bad either, Dave.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

These are incredibly beautiful bikes and kudos on the photography Caterham.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ah...the Vitus love. 

Dave-what year is that silver one? I have one with the same seat tube lug opposed to my black one like caterham's. 

Can't miss a photo op:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've never been able to identify the exact year....My guess is 85ish since it has a standard seat lug instead of the newer grub screw lug like yours....


----------



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

geez, noodles huh.. I m about 5'5 145lbs. Shud be fine yea? Whats the requirement for the front derailleur and the stem? Any parts thats hard to source? I m thinking of a classic build of maybe 6-7 spd duno what sort of groupo(maybe Suntour?  ).. maybe a wheel will be hard to find? Im new to building bikes so hopefully i will win the frame and get myself a graduation reward,. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The only strange size on the Vitus is the seat post...It's 25.0 but there are plenty out there..Everything else is standard sizing


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The 25.0 seat posts are challenging. I've been looking for a Gipiemme but did pick-up a 3T. Not in very good condition though.  Plenty of 6 speed bits but certain parts in top condition are $$, almost in-line with some 10 speed stuff.

A couple weeks back, there was a rider who looked to have put Chorus 10 in his. That almost got me thinking about an update but nah...


----------



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

oh orites, hmm on the classifieds theres a dura ace 7400 mini group for sale. But i m not sure about the front derailleur diameter. Will a FD 7403. 28.6 diameter. fit? cos the modern bikes have 32 and 35mm Front derailleur measurements. Thanks.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*My Vitus 979 Rebuild*

Love mine! I've owned it since 1991! Couldn't find a 25.0 seatpost, or I'd have gone carbon with that. Rebuilt the rear wheel on the original hub since the standard has changed and the hub itself was in decent shape. Also, it can be hard to find 1" forks, should you want to replace that (I didn't).

Riding for Renal in the Triple Bypass, 2010
https://www.firstgiving.org/Riding4Renal_CircaRigel

Current build:
1987 vintage Vitus 979 bonded aluminum frame
Cane Creek SCR-5C compact aero levers
Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow saddle
Shimano Sora front derailleur
Shimano Tiagra Triple chainring
Mavic Open Pro rim (rear)
Nashbar 7 spd. Huge Gear 12-34 freewheel
Shimano Tourney Megarange rear derailleur
Mavic SSC dual-pivot caliper brakes


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to have a Vitus 979 1987 I think. Worst bike I've ever had. The ride was awful.
I was coming of the back of a steel Raleigh. It was my first "proper road bike.
The sad thing is. I rode it for years before I realised it was a load of crap.
Wouldn't touch one with a ten foot barge pole.
Sold it 5 years ago, still got the Raleigh.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

My riding buddy has one. It's his only road bike and at 6'1" 220 he torques that thing around like it's made out of cooked spaghetti. If anyone is interested in trading a stiff frame for a 58cm 979 frame + seatpost in slightly rough condition I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

giosblue said:


> Worst bike I've ever had. The ride was awful.
> .


To each their own. I and many others love those old Vitus 979 frames.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I built one up for my nephew in 1999 and he torqued the BB loose from the seat tube. He was about 15 at the time. Noodle with a so so ride.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

A 979 was my first road bike. I found it to be a bit 'twitchy' and would flex when mashed on. However, today I understand the geometry was true race bred which I guess accounts for it's absolute razor sharp response. Also, I know now that you should be in the right gear before a steep accent. 

In short, a beautiful and wonderful frame... for the right application.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

For me, the Vitus is still an enjoyable ride. In some respects, it hints at the CF ride qualities of being smooth. This was my century frame back then. I forget the specs at my size...it is pretty quick handling. About all it sees now is 3 mile trips to the post office.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a 55-56 if anyone is looking to sell...:yesnod:


----------

